# Acer A100 FINALLY has a custom rom.



## hrdcorsnwbrdr69 (Feb 12, 2012)

hey everyone. i noticed that there is barely any support or info for a rooted a100 tablet. well, i got to do some digging and researching, and here is what i found. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1589034 i take absolutely no credit for this, but i guarantee this does work and A100 tab. you may have to flash the stock kernal though as since the custom kernal does seem to want to work. i havent had time to really play with the custom kernal though, so if anyone gets it to work, please let me know.


----------

